# Scroll saw blade



## caretaker (27 Apr 2007)

I have a scroll saw but do not use it very much but when I do it seems to have a mind of its own.
How do I know if the blade is adjusted correctly?
Have I screwed the blade up properly?


----------



## Gill (27 Apr 2007)

Hi Reg

I know the feeling! When you say the saw 'has a mind of its own', I presume you're taking about the blade wandering off the line that you're trying to cut?

What sort of blades does your saw use? Are they the flat headed type which are clamped into place or are they the pin-headed type which you hook over the saw's arms? In fact, it would help if you could remind us which saw you are using because someone else here might have one too, or something similar.

You can expect all scroll saw blades to be a little erratic because the manufacturing process leaves a slight burr on one side of the teeth. This gives the blade a natural bias to 'wander', usually to the right. Although new scrollers find this rather disconcerting at first, it's surprising how quickly you learn to compensate; indeed, after a short while you aren't even aware that you are compensating. I find the bias tends to be pronounced on finer blades.

I'm sorry I can't be much more specific but if you can give us a bit more info I'll gladly take another bash  .

Gill


----------



## Mike M (28 Apr 2007)

Hi Reg,

This might be of some help here

Mike


----------



## caretaker (1 May 2007)

Sorry for taking so long to get back to you.
The saw is called Brunel and the blade is flat with a pin.
I have tightened the blade a bit more and started sawing, it is a bit better now.
Thinks I need to practice more.
It maybe an idea for me to change the blade for a new one.


----------



## Gill (2 May 2007)

Hi Reg

I'm pleased things are getting better for you  . As you've found, adjusting the tension and varying the rate at which you feed your work into the saw can affect the cut significantly. Personal experience counts for a lot in this game because techniques that suit one scroller might not suit another. For example, I like cutting at slow speeds, often down to 300 strokes per minute or less, whereas other scrollers would cut the same material quite happily at 1400 strokes per minute.

I hope you don't mind me saying so, but you're probably handicapped by using a saw that takes pin-headed blades. I'm sure Mike will be able to go into more detail, but as I understand it these tend to be manufactured to standards which are not as exacting as flat-headed blades. That could also explain why you've been experiencing some difficulties.

Oh, and a blunt blade is never conducive to good scrolling   ! Some people just use their blade until it finally breaks :roll: but, depending on the types of cut being made, the normal life of a flat-headed blade is between 20 and 30 minutes.

Gill


----------



## Mike M (2 May 2007)

There's not much to add what Gill said. A pin blades which are not used much anymore, is a very thick blade and you can give it a lot of tension. Do not push too hard into the blade, let the blade do the cutting. A blade cuts better with a higher speed as low speed. With low speed the blade grabs the wood instead of cutting it and then people start pushing to hard into the blade.
Mike


----------

